# Anyone using Google Voice??



## GregoryWong (Aug 11, 2011)

Wondering if anyone uses Google Voice?? Any cons to using the service like solicitation calls increase or anything like that? Or reception/service is not that great.

It seems like a pretty good package and I'm thinking of starting to use it.

Any feedback is much appreciated.

Thanks,

Greg


----------



## somecanuck (Dec 23, 2011)

I use it all the time from within Gmail. Mostly when I'm doing some overtime at home. It's clearer than my POTS and I've never had any lag. It's nice to wear a headset too.

For use with a home phone or smartphone, it's not supported in Canada. You can use a US proxy to get around it.


----------



## MoMoney (Apr 1, 2011)

somecanuck said:


> For use with a home phone or smartphone, it's not supported in Canada. You can use a US proxy to get around it.


There is support for Calgary/Southern Alberta

For some reason there is an exception for 403 area code.


----------



## GregoryWong (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I work from home, so I might be able to get away with using it through Gmail. But it would be nice if it was compatible with smartphones as well.


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

The con is you can't get a Canadian phone number so it's mostly useless except for outgoing calls. Also your caller ID (if you don't have a US number) will show up as like "0110117607058888" which generally confuses the people you're calling.


----------

